

Apple: Can it stop the Android menace? - rglullis
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2009/11/apple-can-it-stop-the-android-menace.html

======
adrinavarro
I don't think that Android is actually a menace. Just a competitor. And really
different (yeah, maybe Apple will lose a % of market share, but they still
have a very well-profiled group of potential users)

------
rglullis
I don't mean to brag about it, but I wrote a strikingly similar analysis _on
the day that Android was announced._ It's in portuguese and the piece even got
published by a larger portal in Brazil. I feel like I should translate that.

